# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  recuperer parametre URL dans mon script jsp

## moulery

bonjour 
j'ai http:\\serveur\toto.jsp?sdoc="rapport"


dans mon script jsp 
je n'arrive pas a recuperer la chaine rapport avec request.getParameter
Merci pour votre aide 




```

```

----------


## supermanu

Le problme c'est les " " :
Cela marchera si tu accde  ta page par ce lien :


```

```

Si tu mets des " " dans ton url, tu peux essayer de rcuprer ton paramtre avec :



```
request.getParameter("\"rapport\"");
```

----------


## slevy

Tu confonds le nom de la variable et sa valeur.
Quand tu fais :
http:\\serveur\toto.jsp?sdoc=rapport (sans guilletmets)
la variable _sdoc_ a pour valeur _rapport_



```

```

----------


## supermanu

oups !
bien vu slevy  :;):  je me suis un peu trop focalis sur les guillemets  ::oops:: 
Il faut bien sur utiliser le nom de la variable (sdoc) et pas sa valeur quand tu veux rcuprer... la valeur !

----------


## moulery

```

```

----------


## supermanu

Il te suffit de taper cette adresse :



```
http:\\serveur\toto.jsp?sdoc=rapport&pass=toto&user=moi
```

Et tu rcupres les paramtres un par un :



```

```

----------


## moulery

ok merci a tous

----------

